# Who still goes Tent Camping? Pop Up Camper?



## Firecracker

lol we do too but I have to take 4-5 totes....hahah and the tents are not in Totes


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

We still tent camp by choice our camper has not left the garage in 2 years . I have 4 kids ages 16 down to 3 . They always have the choice if they want to take the camper but then the boat stays home and they all want the boat . Yes it's a little bit of a pain setting up 2 tents and a screen house but once were set up we camp like kings we might look like the Beverly Hillbillies going down the road but once set up we have a complete kitchen including a fridge and a freezer .

Larry


----------



## Firecracker

Yeah we decided to buy another Tent for the Kids. 
Larry I do have a couple of Questions sense you do have Kids, do you guys buy 2 sites also? We are always told we must be 2 sites and we can not leave the 16 year old allone at night on his Lot ( he would be the oldest and with his brother who is 13) I told them that being the Lots are ajoining I see no problem in them being in their Tent allone.... I mean they are no Babys!
But some camp grounds wants my Hubby to acteully sleep with the Boys so there is an adult in there and our daughter ( 11) will sleep with me ( mom)

What kind of Freezer and Fridge are you taking? I mean we take coolers but I think I would like to upgrade 
Any help/hints/tips are welcome here


----------



## kwcharne

I personally think that tent camping is the only way to go. If your not sleeping on the ground, your not really camping.


----------



## Firecracker

Well either way I dont sleep on the ground, IF I would I wouldnt be able to get up .....


----------



## lzqwhr

We tent camped for awhile after we were first married. Then decided to move up to a popup. Take your time, look around and look at the different models. Others have different features etc. We bought a Jayco Laurel. Has the dinette slideout, front storage, all options etc.. Found a great deal on it. After looking at numerous models we decided one must have is slideout and storage as we had 3 kids. After you look at some decide what is 'must have' (AC, fridge, furnace, slideout, potty etc) and go from there. 

Here are some sites to search:
http://www.rvtraderonline.com/
http://www.glpuc.org/forum/default.asp


----------



## Firecracker

Gonna just stay with the Tent now,,,,,now just have to find a Big Tent


----------



## bullydog324

Firecracker said:


> Gonna just stay with the Tent now,,,,,now just have to find a Big Tent


This is the tent we got after selling our camper. It is very easy to set up and I usually set it up by myself. It has an awesome rainfly that keeps everything dry. 

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat602107&hasJS=true


----------



## chutta

Still use a tent, with two big dogs in a wrangler. Packing has to be minimal to keep room for the dish,tv,microwave, kegerator and recliner.


----------



## fowlmen-too

we.ve tented it you years and it seems like everytime we set it up it would rain and that sucks...nothing worse..so we bought a 1983 starcraft pop-up 7years ago for $300.and were still using it it starting to show wear now need a few repairs now ..minor things.. but it dont leak so that beats tenting it. but now were looking for a regular trailer about 17ft so we can pull up..drop trailer and were done..no cranking up no pulling beds out...WE LOVE CAMPING


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

Firecracker said:


> Yeah we decided to buy another Tent for the Kids.
> Larry I do have a couple of Questions sense you do have Kids, do you guys buy 2 sites also? We are always told we must be 2 sites and we can not leave the 16 year old allone at night on his Lot ( he would be the oldest and with his brother who is 13) I told them that being the Lots are ajoining I see no problem in them being in their Tent allone.... I mean they are no Babys!
> But some camp grounds wants my Hubby to acteully sleep with the Boys so there is an adult in there and our daughter ( 11) will sleep with me ( mom)
> 
> What kind of Freezer and Fridge are you taking? I mean we take coolers but I think I would like to upgrade
> Any help/hints/tips are welcome here


I get just one lot , now last summer at one of our camping trips my 2 teenagers 16 and 15 set there tent on my sisters lot instead of mine . My 2 littlest 10 and 3 sleep in the main tent with me . MY fridge is a small dorm room fridge the freezer is small also I'll look in the garage and tell you size of freezer but it is easily lifted by my son and I . We also take coolers the freezer helps me rotate ice . My screen house with roll down flaps is great for rainy days it give us a place to play game cook etc. no matter what the weather .


----------



## Firecracker

Neverr thought of taking a dorm fridge., thanks. We take Coolers with lots of Ice.
We must have a BIG Tent Issue then, cause were told we cant have more then one tent or a very small one person tent with our tent.
Oh well, as long as the Boy's can sleep on their own lot.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

I always try to get a big enough lot to fit all our stuff on , last August I had a lot that didn't have room for the kids tent they had a choice of sleeping in the main tent with Dad or setting there tent on my sisters lot , they picked there own tent on there Aunt and Uncles lot . We mainly camp at State Parks and have never been told to get 2 lots at least not yet .

Larry


----------



## Firecracker

Yeah we go to reg. Camp grounds... like Coldwater lake. 

well cool... one of these days we have to get together for a camp  with all the Kids !!


----------



## tangleknot

We used to tent camp when the kids were little. Then we decided to get a pop up so more time could be focused on fishing and less on packing. Well then that was a pain to pack, lol. So, next came the motorhome but soon that became difficult to launch a boat. Now we have a fifth wheel. 

However, our kids are much older now and we've gone back to tent camping quite often since they can pack their own stuff. Sometimes we tent it, sometimes we take the fifth wheel. It all depends on the length of the trip, distance, and the focus of the trip. It just better be close to a river or lake!


----------



## fishinlk

We picked up a pop-up the summer when our daughter turned 2, it was just too hard to tent camp with her that little. She's 9 now and askign about camping in a tent sometime.  I do enjoy just being able to throw in clothes and groceries and leave though.


----------



## zimmzala

I still tent it, and love it! I lived in a pop up for 2 summers and it just wasn't the same. I worked out of town and had to pay for staying there myself and "camping" with another co-worker is cheaper than a hotel for 4 nights. However, if you are going to be gone for long periods popups are nice. As far as time, I can have a tent site up as fast or faster than the popup. Just depends on what you like I suppose. When camping I figure there are 3 types:
1: tent and hiking, bare essentials only on your back (my favorite)
2: car camping, bringing everything you need and some you don't
3: rolling apartment, for the retired folks among us


----------



## Firecracker

Still impressed how many still *tough* it out


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

The wife and I will be in our tent next weekend! I can't wait...however I did have to buy her an air mattress


----------



## Firecracker

where ya going?


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> ...however I did have to buy her an air mattress



Air mattress a must for tent camping at least for this fat ole man , I have one of those raised air mattress , hek I think enjoy sleeping on that more then my bed at home .


----------



## nitetime

I bought a pop up 5 years ago because I got tired of hauling camping gear out to the truck everytime I went camping. Now the camping gear is in the camper, I still have to open it up and pack it (food,cloths, what evers) My next camper will be a small less then 18 " long (not a pop up) something that all you have to do is pack it and leave. Also something that I can heat. That's what the downside of a pop up is to me, and you can't stop off at a road side park and make a sandwich because you can't get in to get the fixing.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

Firecracker said:


> where ya going?


Up by Baldwin, gonna do some canoeing on the Pine...whole fam. gets together, fun times...



GONE FISHIN(LARRY) said:


> Air mattress a must for tent camping at least for this fat ole man , I have one of those raised air mattress , hek I think enjoy sleeping on that more then my bed at home .


I have to admit, I do like it better than sleeping on the hard ground!:lol: (But I won't let my wife know that!)


----------



## Firecracker

Guess we are getting Grand Pa's ole Fifth Wheel.... its all been redone inside ( walls and all) but its from the 70's ....so it be good enough for us. 
And it will help grand pa ( and makes him happy his Grand son has it )

But were still keeping the tents too .........this fifth wheel aint that big...


----------



## stickem

what is this "tent camping" you people speak of?:lol:my tents 27 foot and the cats ass..the best part is when the old lady gets mad at me i just go sleep in the "tent":lol::lol:


----------



## Firecracker

If the old Lady gets mad I ( the old Lady) will be going out camper now 

Much easer this way plus I am more into camping then he is


----------



## Tecumseh

I camp a few times a year during bird hunting season including between Xmas and New Years up north. I have an Alaskan Spike tent [12.5x12.5] with a wood stove, propane heater, cot, warm sleeping bag, and two dogs in case it gets real cold. I would rather camp in the cold than when the bugs are swarming in the summer.


----------



## Firecracker

yup Spring and fall are my favorite Times to camp, Summer is too HOT.


----------



## Macker13

We still tent camp, my son and I use a Eureka dome and a screen room. Set up is about 1/2 hr. We did add a 17ft camper at deer camp, still use the army tent for everything except sleeping.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY)

Firecracker said:


> yup Spring and fall are my favorite Times to camp, Summer is too HOT.



LOVE THE FALL THE BEST !! 

But with 1 kid in the marching and another playing football making less and less fall trips each year .


----------



## Firecracker

Yeah I hear ya there.....

Told both my Boys no sports this fall/winter. Gas is getting too much.... we live 15 miles from School... just cant afford it anymore running in there 2 times to pick up Kids. So that will give us more time Camping


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

4 days and counting!!:woohoo1:Anyone else gonna be up by Baldwin this weekend???


----------



## Firecracker

no, we never go that way ....... but have Fun


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

Firecracker said:


> no, we never go that way ....... but have Fun


Sure will, primitive camping in the NF. Canoeing on the pine...perhaps wetting a line, and definatly wetting my whistle!!!


----------



## Firecracker

cool  sounds like Fun 
Never been camping to Baldwin,,, seen couple of camp grounds but never looked into it.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

Firecracker said:


> cool  sounds like Fun
> Never been camping to Baldwin,,, seen couple of camp grounds but never looked into it.


Were actually a bit further north than Baldwin. We stayed in a National Forest campground last year...didn't like it, too many rules!!! This year we found some N.F. land to camp on, right on the little Man. Everyone is going up today, but the wife and I have to work so we can't make it up till Friday morning:sad: It's a good time, and not too far of a drive for you...should look into it


----------



## Firecracker

yeah , trying to stay close to Home cause we have Dogs for one, and gas$$


----------



## ibthetrout

We have a small popup (8 foot box) that I can put up by myself in 15 minutes! We started out in a tent but I just can't handle sleeping on the ground....bad back. My 12' jon boat can be put right on top of the camper too. We are camping locally this year due to gas prices. Next weekend we will be at Sugarloaf lake in Chelsea. Our little popup is nice for getting in small spots that other bigger campers won't fit. Small enough that we can move it around by hand. I am really looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## Madduck98

My wife & I love our pop - up . 1995 starcraft 10-22. We have had it about 12 years now and with a little maintenence she stills looks and operates like new. (the camper not the wife:lol The best part is getting up off the ground. We have camped in some pretty cold weather with a coleman powercat heater I can keep it comfortable. After owning it this long set up is a breeze once you get it level. It also has battery power for the rustic campgrounds.


----------



## Firecracker

Yup my Back is really bad and even tho we used one of those high Matress things, My back would just be all messed up in the morning.
So I am happy we have a camper even its a old one


----------



## KingSalmon

Tent camping.......the only way to camp....unless it's deer camp, then those are different circumstances


----------



## Firecracker

Well not if you have a bad back


----------

